# Paypal dispute and Flybridge



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
On the 14 September I purchased from the Flybridge website (http://www.flybridge.com.au/) an insulated fish bag for the kayak. After paying for it online with my credit card, and receiving an email with the receipt and details of the transaction, I waited patiently for the bag to arrive. I sent an email to Paypal on the 1 October telling them I have not received the bag yet, and my numerous attempts at contacting the company by phone, have been met with "This number has been disconnected or not in use". I have also emailed them and have not received a reply. This morning I have escalated the Paypal dispute to basically asking for my money back so I can purchase the bag somewhere else.
Does anyone know whether the company has gone out of business, or are they just disorganized as not to update their phone numbers? I have tried calling their 1300 numbers and also 2 of their local Australian numbers and no joy.
Any information would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

a guy in a local tackle shop told they went bust. This was around 4 months ago.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought the exact same product a little while ago (probably 3 months ago now) and didn't have any problems at all. Just had a look back through my emails for a contact number but you have probably tried both the numbers listed in the email.

Hope you get your money back. I couldn't find anything around similar to the YakCatch bag, have you found something similar to buy?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes. I have tried all the numbers listed and none of them answer. I left a voicemail on one of the numbers but I have had no reply. I just received an email from Paypal telling me that Flybridge has told them they have sent me the goods. I have not received anything yet, and I have not received an email back from them or a phone call.
Very strange indeed!
Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck! It's issues like that which make you want to go and thump your fist on the counter or throw a brick through the window :twisted:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
As a further to this issue, I was told by Paypal that an email had been sent to Flybridge, and they had until 15 October to reply. I rang Paypal this morning after coming home from a trip and was told that indeed they had not received anything from Flybridge regarding documentation regarding my transaction with them. Consequently I have been told I will be receiving a full refund that will be deposited into my Visa. I have not received it yet, but I assume it will be in by tomorrow morning.
I also told Paypal they might want to look at the Flybridge website, as they are still accepting payments and have a logo that says Paypal Verified. 
I have no idea what happened here. On numerous occasions I tried to communicate and resolve the dispute with Flybridge, but to no avail. My emails were not answered, my phone calls not answered and messages I left on theri voicemail were not returned. 
I guess what I am saying is to beware of dealing with this company, as they are happy to take your money but not come up with the goods. I must say this is the first time this has happened to me. I think I will order my fishbag from another website which is used extensively by many of our members.
Cheers


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hello Simon De Marchi,

We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your
favour.

You have indicated that a partial refund of 0 would be satisfactory.

If the seller's account has insufficient funds to complete the refund owed
to you, please be assured that we will take appropriate action against the
seller's account, which may include limitation of the seller's account
privileges.*

The above is an email from Paypal I received yesterday. Luckily I have just checked my Visa account and the full amount has been refunded. 
Now to look for another fishbag!! :shock: 
Cheers


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

At least you got your money back,some guys in the Bream scene have lost $1000's collectivly from an Australian custom rod builder (hotrods), sourcing anything from the internet is fraught with danger,when some companies goes down it seems the internet site stays up and they keep taking the money (maybe hoping to stay afloat)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

This is one of the safeguards when going through a secure company such as Paypal.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

theres a secure feeling whenever you pay with paypal but do keep in mind that paypal have a limit on how many times you can claim per year.if its a small amount say $100 n if i already had a few claims through before.............i will just forget about it and save my lifeline for some bigger amount $$$$$.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Dang!

Glad to see you got your money back!

I want to buy one of these too, but the only place I can see that sells them is flybridge. Are there any other companies, that are able to come up with the goods?

I had been thinking of going to spotlight, and getting bits and bobs and making my own. Not sure if my sewing machine will cope with the thicker materials. Probably cost me $400 to make it.

Cheers all andybear :shock: :shock:

Afterthought__

They seem to be readily available from the USA, with the strongish dollar, might be worthwhile. The shipping costs would be through the roof though. :?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Try http://www.surfaids.com.au/

A mate got his fish bag made up by them. He gave them the measurements and they priced him. He got like that white surfboard plastic cover stuff with 2 x inserts of 5mm insulation foam and a strong zipper. I think it cost him around $70.


----------

